# Fantoo Linux 2006 Release Candidate 1

## sa10

Давненько у нас не было фантОффф  :Smile: 

Случайно обнаружил, что у них повился новый релиз

Fantoo Linux 2006 Release Candidate 1

И не признаются ведь...

А очень много вкусного ....   :Razz: 

Неужели это все работает?!   :Confused: 

http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/Fantoo_2006_rc1

http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/rc1/

Зарядил качать.

----------

## Syncro

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И не признаются ведь...
> 
> А очень много вкусного ....  
> ...

 

и совершенно не случайно не признаются, т. к. еще больше вкусностей вроде: 

* инсталлятора

* gcc 4.1

* оптимизаций -Os, Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort -Wl,-Bdirect, --as-needed которые застявят дистрибутив работать быстрее, чем когда-либо и оптимальнее использовать ресурсы ПК

* cjk для наших друзей из Японии

запланированно на rc2, который обещает быть через пару недель, поэтому кто еще не скачал, придержите коней. Возможно, до выхода релиза мы не будем анонсить milestone'ы. Если вы хотите быть в курсе событий, напишите на amax[собака]fantoo[точка]org, или заглядывайте на канал #fantoo IRC сети RusNet

----------

## amax

в любом случае rc1 пока более стабильна чем будущая rc2  :Wink: 

а вобще будут улучшения, уже сейчас проблемы со скоростью и пожиранием памяти частично решены

Удачного тестирования!  :Smile: 

P.s. нужны помошники, разработчики и пользователи  :Smile: 

----------

## sa10

Вчера сгорел мой комп. Взять бы другой писюк, переставить винт и работать, но увы, все компы в организации на интелах, а система у меня под амд64, обломс. ..  :Sad: 

Сервисники быстро починить не обещают.

Пришлось взять фантууу и водрузить на пень-4. Я его давно стащил, но руки недоходили..

Все прошло довольно быстро, часа за два, или около того, получил совсем рабочую систему напичканую всяким разным полезным и бесполезным софтом.

Если самому такое собрать, это, если ничего больше не делать, не меньше месяца работы при условии если серъезных глюков не будет. И если точно знаешь чего хочешь.

Да и то, это для весьма продвинутого.  

Удивительно, но большинство софтов работает. Даже опенофис с включенной проверкой орфографии и фаерфокс с кучей установленных плагинов, все перечислять запаришся.

Конечно, система собрана с оптимизацией под пентиум-2 и по сравнению с моим аслоном тормозит заметно, но я вполне удовлевторен.

Я сэкономил кучу времени. 

Правда экономия условная, за работу никак не могу взятся  :Smile:  хочется наиграться со всем софтом.

Не знаю, советовать ли начинающим, с одной стороны Вы обязательно получите неработающую систему, надо слегка напильником пройтись (впрочем, без этого и стандартную систему не поднять), но опыт разбирательств непременно будет полезным.

Главное, я увидел около дестятка весьма полезных софтов и прибамбасов которых бы я иначе и не увидел бы никогда.

В системе много нестандарных настроек, многим, как и мне, будет интересно посмотреть.

Конечно, нужно иметь уже заметный опыт, чтобы знать на что смотреть.

Есть у этого и неприятная сторона нестандартная настройка снижает контроль над системой, в таком виде, как рабочую систему я использовать ее не стану, но приятных фишек настолько много, что обязательно  стОит поставить фантуу, по крайней мере, как вторую систему.

Все это конечно первый взгляд, но  команде разработчиков поздравления - система получилась интересной и оригинальной.

А пожелания такие -  лучше будет обойтись без нерабочих автоконфигураторов  неформальной лексики в документации. Это может не всем нравиться  :Smile: 

И спасибо конечно...  :Smile: )

----------

## Angel

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Вчера сгорел мой комп. Взять бы другой писюк, переставить винт и работать, но увы, все компы в организации на интелах, а система у меня под амд64, обломс. .. 
> 
> Сервисники быстро починить не обещают.
> 
> Пришлось взять фантууу и водрузить на пень-4. Я его давно стащил, но руки недоходили..
> ...

 

Вот парадокс. У gentoo есть на лайв сд тоже какой-то инсталлер. Я его запустил, но так и не понял как поставить линух. Ничего не получилось. А графические утилиты настройки - это вообще страшное глюкало в любом линуксе. После них очень трудно понять где эти утилиты покопались. Приходилось даже в etc делать поиск со * и в mc всё по дате изменения сравнивать.

Рзюме такое: когда сам руками всё сделал - то знаешь что сделал и с кого спрашивать. У меня приятель(php програмист) говорит так: "есть люди шарики, а есть кубики, шарик толкнёшь, он и покатится, а кубик будешь постоянно толкать".

----------

## sa10

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Рзюме такое: когда сам руками всё сделал - то знаешь что сделал и с кого спрашивать. ...
> 
>  "есть люди шарики, а есть кубики, шарик толкнёшь, он и покатится, а кубик будешь постоянно толкать".

 

Эти золотые слова надо бы на граните высечь. Согласен на все 1000%  :Smile: 

А по поводу этих инсталлеров... 

Vidalinux или VLOS тоже ведь нерабочая совсем система на базе генты.

От лукавого это...

Фантууу поэтому правильно сделали в тарболе, одобряю

Но в отношении - "когда сам руками всё сделал" огребаю по полной программе...  :Smile: 

Ядро уже дважды пересобрал при монтировании XFS  имею стойкий Segmentation fault

При старте pppd - имею убедительный kernel panic

Надо откатываться на 2.6.14

И заметная часть приложений глючит и падает.

Система с аксепт_кейвордс = ~x86 это баловство однако   :Sad: 

Жду с нетерпением свой комп из ремонта ...

----------

## Angel

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Надо откатываться на 2.6.14
> 
> И заметная часть приложений глючит и падает.
> ...

 

Я из stage1 собирал тоже AMD 64 s939.

Винды 64 от микрософта глючили так, что даже експлорер на голых виндах не работал.

Это ещё под вопросом у кого комерческий продукт у микроофта или у меня.

В линухе только флешки не показывают  :Sad: 

----------

## GreenDragon

Просто реплика на два последних сообщения  :Smile: 

уже лет 7 знаком с разными линухами - начиналось все с Black Cat 6.02

начиная с ASP 7.2 собираю все руками, понятно, что ASP руками собирать очень гиморно, поэтому и сел на GenToo, проблем со сборкой особых нет и работает все, что собрано, без глюков, ну и на счет ядра:

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux yumi 2.6.15-gentoo-r4-yumi #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 8 12:09:47 EET 2006 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

----------

